# help me have ? About water meth kit



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 92 corrado vr6 its turbo with kinetics stage 1 turbo kit and a intercooler fm and the c2 30lb software and injectors. I want to run the meth kit but is it safe and roughly how much more power do I pull is it worth the price? Whos the best so far?


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very safe, power derived depends on current setup and amount of boost. kits usually claim around 30whp.
helpful website
http://www.turbomirage.com/wat....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: help me have ? About water meth kit (vdubed98)*



_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed98* »_I want to run the meth kit but is it safe

When set up properly a water/methanol injection kit expands the safe operating envelope. You can push significantly harder while imparting less stress on the engine. There is almost no risk of damage whatsoever. Again though... it is all about how you set up and maintain/monitor the system (much like any other power enabler/adder).

_Quote »_and roughly how much more power do I pull is it worth the price?

How much power could you make if you increased your fuel octane to say... 110 and dropped your intake air temperatures by 50degF+? On an engine like that you could easily crank up the boost by 5psi or even significantly more. Is that worth the price of entry? That's for you to decide.

_Quote »_Whos the best so far?

Most of the kits on the market today include controllers that reference engine load. This is 100% critical for proper function on a street engine. Prices vary. So does the quality of tech support from the manufacturer and distributor. Some kits are supplied in complete form whereas others require trips to the car/hardware store for bits to complete the installation.
Outline your budget and performance goals and I'll be happy to elaborate on a proper set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: help me have ? About water meth kit ([email protected])*

Holy mackerel Scott... haven't seen you post much in this forum in a while, but you're on a roll now!








Good to have you back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: help me have ? About water meth kit (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_Holy mackerel Scott... haven't seen you post much in this forum in a while, but you're on a roll now!








Good to have you back.









Thanks for the kind words, Brian. At the beginning of the year as the economy soured... I had to choose whether to concentrate on the waning retail market or devote myself to wholesale. I decided on the latter route and then vanished from the forums more or less .
Thankfully, we've been blessed with success via distributors like German Auto Parts, ECS Tuning, MJM Autohaus, and most recently, Kinetic Motorsports. Their support has made it possible for me to pay bills and yet have a little extra time to devote to Vortex.
SOooo.... here I am! I've also got two new sales guys stepping up to do their thing. Chances are that I'll still be quiet for a while, but ultimately USRT will be back in the forums to set the technical record straight and to assist customers with making smart purchases.








P.S. There are some major MAJOR other happenings going on to. I'm talking about serious eye candy stuff. You'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: help me have ? About water meth kit ([email protected])*

Excellent, looking forward to seeing the latest developments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: help me have ? About water meth kit (vdubed98)*

P.S. To the OP, sorry for the threadjack...


----------

